# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Cold War Mapping (Titan I Missile Base)

## wormspeaker

Growing up a child of the 80s I knew what MAD meant before I knew what STD meant. So, I have always been a bit fascinated by the Cold War era. Once I wrap up my current D&D4e campaign (probably sometime late fall to mid winter) Im considering running a post-WWIII  campaign, and part of that process is getting some location maps. The campaign Im hoping to run is something of an alternate history, what-if the cold war didnt end type thing, so one of the locations Ill absolutely need is one or more missile bases. The old Titan I missile bases are the largest and seem to offer the most exploration opportunity for the players.

The following pictures are from declassified government documents and thus are not copyrighted. However, I did locate them at siloworld.com so, Ill give the webmaster there a big shout out.

If I can find the time Id like to put together a gaming suitable set of maps for a Titan I missile base, but if not, the diagrams are pretty good, so I thought Id share them with you.

----------


## wormspeaker

And some more...

----------


## ravells

These are fantastic! Thanks for posting!  I love cutaways and these are beauties!

----------


## wormspeaker

Then you may like these as well... (Normally when you see missile silos in the movies the missile shoots up out of the opened silo, but the original Titan missiles needed to be elevated all the way out of the missile base before they could be launched. That would have been part of the reason they were retired from service so quickly, I suspect.)

----------


## Ascension

Love these cut-aways as well.  Good luck putting something together and I'll look forward to the maps.

----------


## Steel General

Neat stuff!

----------


## Turgenev

What a great resource! These could come in handy for a Gamma World/Mutant Future or even a Twilight 2000 game.

----------


## wormspeaker

Since these have been so popular so far, here are some more. The quality of the images drops somewhat, but still utterly fascinating to me.

----------


## wormspeaker

And more...

----------


## wormspeaker

And yet more...

----------


## wormspeaker

And yet even more...

----------


## wormspeaker

And last ones... (I believe the last one is a cut away diagram of a non-standard Titan base where the Power House and Control Center are not underground domes, but instead partally burried bunkers.)

----------


## bartmoss

Makes you think about the countless billions spent building all these monstrosities, and all just for killing people and destroying cities. Truly a grand achievement of our civilization.

----------


## RobA

mmmmm.

These remind me (disturbingly so  :Wink:  ) of an old challenge entry of mine:
http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...88&postcount=6

-Rob A>

----------


## wormspeaker

That's actually a very 'cool' map Rob. I really 'dig' it. (I'm feeling very punny today apparently.)

----------


## RocketDad

...I'm using the basic layout of one these babies as the main map in my current D&D campaign.  It branches, has circular routes, multiple potential entrances...perfect for a sandbox dungeon!

----------


## Grummore

Very interesting!

----------


## psayer

The is a d20 Darwin's World module called The Cave of Life written by Dominic Covey (2001) set in a accurately-depicted Titan I missle silo: http://www.rpgarchive.com/pdf/Darwin_COL.pdf

----------


## Mattk

really fascinating subject that also interests me, it reminds me of the renderings done of Saddam Husein's leadership bunker called "project 2000"

----------

